# קרדיטים שפורסמו בחודש ינואר



## lanit (1/2/13)

קרדיטים שפורסמו בחודש ינואר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזדמנות נוספת להציץ בקרדיטים שפורסמו בחודש החולף, למקרה שפספסתן


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של simplicity83 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167036156


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של שומרת על השמנת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166799667


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של marinaghost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167090448


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של niph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=167075176


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של Natalila
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166897756


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של שרון ונסי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166876521


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

הקרדיטים של ZimmerTLV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166659862


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

קרדיט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







אירלנד FayeV  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166731294


----------



## bluestvixen (2/2/13)

איך פיספסתי את זה??? 
אירלנד


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

קרדיט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







דרום אמריקה דניאל ואורן  http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=166677328


----------



## ronitvas (1/2/13)

לידיעת הגולשים והגולשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לאור הבקשות, העליתי את שרשורי הקרדיטים המרוכזים של חודשים נובמבר 2012, דצמבר 2012 וינואר 2013 
לרשימת *ההודעות הנבחרות*






שימו לב שמצורפים גם קרדיטים לירח דבש בתוך השרשורים. *עוד קרדיטים לירח דבש יתקבלו בברכה!*

תודה lanit על ריכוז הקרדיטים והעלאת ההודעות לפורום


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

my pleasure


----------



## yael rosen (2/2/13)

להעלות קרדיטים של ירח דבש 
גם אם זה סתם כמה ימים בפריז??


----------



## simplicity83 (2/2/13)

בוודאי  אין כמו פארי פארי


----------



## simplicity83 (2/2/13)

אני אעלה מתישהו - ממוסקבה והמלדיבים


----------



## liri251 (2/2/13)

ירח דבש בארה"ב 
שלום לכולם!

אנחנו מתחתנים ביוני ורוצים לנסוע לירח דבש בארה"ב בספטמבר.
התכנון הוא לטוס לחודש.
זה מסתדר לנו טוב עם החופש מהעבודה.
אפשר המלצות למסלול?
וגם מתי כדאי להתחיל עם העניין של הויזה, כרטיסים, מלונות וכו,?
לי יש כבר ויזה שעשיתי מהעבודה.. האם זה מקל את התהליך של הוצאת ויזה של הבן זוג?

תודה לכל העוזרים!

לירון


----------



## Bobbachka (2/2/13)

המלצות לארה"ב לחודש... 
אנחנו היינו 35 יום בארה"ב (קליפורניה= ווגאס כשבועיים, פלורידה- 4 ימים של פארקים, שבוע+ בחלק המזרחי ושבוע בניו יורק)- יש לי מסלולים מאוד מפורטים הכוללים מחירים וכדומה. אם את מעוניית שלחי לי את המייל שלך בפרטי.


----------



## ronitvas (2/2/13)

את יותר ממוזמנת להתייעץ גם איתי


----------



## liri251 (3/2/13)

ברור! רק שייגמרו המבחנים הארורים 
ואז נתחיל לתכנן


----------

